# Need help with my wether



## scodler (Aug 10, 2015)

I have two wethers at home, one of them is working just fine but the other has been a pain. He will not stand still in the ring or at home. I'll be bracing him and then about 30 seconds later he tries ducking down and just moves to the side. I've also noticed if I just take him out of his pen and brace he won't do it, but if I walk him outside to a different area he braces and stands still. 

Does anyone know of a way to make my wether stand still?


----------

